# GT3



## head_ed (Dec 10, 2002)

8) 8)

I WANT ONE, I WANT ONE, I WANT ONE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Boy oh boy, how good did that car look on TG last night?



Mart.


----------



## garyc (May 7, 2002)

Pah. Far too lardy. 

Well I'm holding out for the GT3 RS. A further 110lb lighter and faster still. 0-124mph in 14 secs.

http://www.fast-autos.net/porsche/porsche911gt3rs.html

Very limited numbers and sure to be a future classic. The match against the 360 CS is going to be interesting. I already prejudged in favour of the Porsche.

I'll take mine with the blue rather than red decals please. ;D ;D


----------



## jgoodman00 (May 6, 2002)

And the laptime it produced round the TG circuit was pretty spectacular!

I would be interested to see how the GT2 would fare against it though...


----------



## head_ed (Dec 10, 2002)

I got blasted round Castle Coombe by a professional driver in a new 911 Turbo a few months back during the Porsche Owners club European Rally.

Now that was awesome, and the driver rated the Turbo over the GT2 that they had there


----------



## garyc (May 7, 2002)

Can't comment as I haven't driven either GT2 or GT3.

Am I right in thinking their power/weight ratios will be very similar? And both have ceramic brakes? It would then be down to nimbleness of GT3 vs torque n grunt of the GT2.

By that wet track Stig time - the GT3 is something special in the right hands. Sounded great too.

Be an interesting match, strictly for the track as you'd never safely get near the limits of either on the road.

Yes I WANT ONE. ;D


----------



## jgoodman00 (May 6, 2002)

From Autocar:

GT3 = 375hp, 1380kg = 271.74hp/tonne
GT2 = 457hp, 1440kg = 317.36hp/tonne

So, in theory the GT2 should be quite a lot quicker. Everything I have read about the GT2 seemed to agree that it is brutally fast, but not as 'delicate' as the GT3...


----------



## garyc (May 7, 2002)

> From Autocar:
> 
> GT3 = 375hp, 1380kg = 271.74hp/tonne
> GT2 = 457hp, 1440kg = 317.36hp/tonne
> ...


That would make sense given that both derive their names from GT racing and the GT3 is theoretically a class lower than GT2. GT3 RS is lighter still 1362kg but I don't suppose that is going to close power gap much.

I think you may be right in that the GT3s ace will be it's ability to use it's lithness to carry more speed into and through the twisty bits, plus shed speed more quickly.

I'd also presume that mere mortals would be faster in the GT2, whereas the Walter Rohrls of this world may be able to get more from the nimble GT3 car.

Still it goes straight into to the GC Top Ten Cars.

Now, if I could choose only one: 996 Turbo or GT3 RS? What a dilemma. Would anyone like to impose it on me?


----------



## jam (May 8, 2002)

turbo, better day to day car

that top gear track test was awesome, i was grinning all the way through it

my dad said to me after 'I think you should open a car garage son'

not a bad idea methinks ;D

cheers

James


----------



## kingcutter (Aug 1, 2003)

looks like this is going to a busy forum with the return of tg bound to be loads of different opions.

and yes i wish i had a few hundred grand to spend on cars,watch's,hi-fi


----------



## ronin (Sep 6, 2003)

> looks like this is going to a busy forum with the return of tg bound to be loads of different opions.
> 
> and yes i wish i had a few hundred grand to spend on cars,watch's,hi-fi


brasses................


----------



## head_ed (Dec 10, 2002)

Flat out around CC with 'Mad ken' was enough to make me love the Porsche brand more than I did already.

You can keep your Italian stuff, give me German automotive engineering any day 

A beautiful sound, that made the countryside flash by at far too scary a rate!!

turbo, GT2 or 3, I don't care, Porsche all the way for me..

m.


----------



## jam (May 8, 2002)

> turbo, GT2 or 3, I don't care, Porsche all the way for me..


here here

even the C4 does it for me

cheers

James


----------



## garyc (May 7, 2002)

> here here
> 
> even the C4 does it for me
> 
> ...


On that we are all agreed. ;D ;D

And _anyone_ who thinks that by tuning a TT to 300+, beefing up the brakes and hardening the suspension, they have a 996-beater, is woefully wrong. It's the way 911s do it that counts ;D

My mate has just ordered a new C4S. Â He had the identical demonstrator last week: metallic black. black hide, sports exhaust which looks like 2 doubles that blend and sounds brilliant at high revs, quiet throaty burble at low revs. Â£70K ish. Â I'm so envious. 

Now if i could just persuade my wife to sell 2 horses and keep just one.......


----------



## jgoodman00 (May 6, 2002)

> Now if i could just persuade my wife to sell 2 horses and keep just one.......


Thats a great deal. You would be trading in 2 horses, & getting well over 300 back. Bargain


----------



## jam (May 8, 2002)

> My mate has just ordered a new C4S. Â He had the identical demonstrator last week: metallic black. black hide, sports exhaust which looks like 2 doubles that blend and sounds brilliant at high revs, quiet throaty burble at low revs. Â£70K ish. Â I'm so envious.


they're the exhausts that you can flick a switch on the dash for so you can have the normal sound or the sport sound aren't they

the salesman was trying to persuade mum to have that in her c4 (which she has now given to my dad incidentally! crackers!) but she wasn't going for it!

i on the other hand was drooling over it as he revved it in the showroom for us Â ;D

cheers

James


----------



## garyc (May 7, 2002)

Those are the ones - a sort of small pipe overlapping a larger inner one. With a switch for town or quiet cruising mode.


----------



## PeteDolan (Jul 19, 2002)

If anyone is interested, I lifted this from a thread on pistonheads regarding the various GT's and turbo.

All [GT's] have an engine block derived from the GT1 (ie different block than the Carerra 2/4)

GT3: 381bhp 2WD 2 seater about Â£74k.

GT3 RS: 400ishbhp 2WD 2 seater about Â£85k. (some lightweight components and some whizz bang suspenaion mods, cool paint job as well)

Turbo: 420bhp 4WD 2+2 seater about Â£87k (softer suspension than the GT2/3.

GT2: 462bhp 2WD 2 seater about Â£115k.

Oh and the GT3/2 are available as a clubsport version which is even more track orientated with roll cage fire resistant material on seats etc....

Any would do me but unfortunately I'm having to struggle along with the C2 Â ;D ;D

Pete


----------



## garyc (May 7, 2002)

> Any would do me but unfortunately I'm having to struggle along with the C2 Â ;D ;D
> 
> Pete


You have my sympathy! It must be a real drag


----------



## jam (May 8, 2002)

> Those are the ones - Â a sort of small pipe overlapping a larger inner one. Â With a switch for town or quiet cruising mode.


i'd make it as loud as possible for town driving


----------

